
GraphIt: A High-Performance Domain-Specific Language for Graph Analytics - ArtWomb
http://graphit-lang.org/
======
The_rationalist
As a symbolic AI scientist I am really interested in making graph read/writes
faster for fighting the complexity curve.

The graal seems to be graph processors (ASICS) e.g this Darpa project that
promise a x1000 vs current x86. [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/darpa-
intel-qualcomm-graph...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/darpa-intel-
qualcomm-graph-analytics,34665.html) But I never thought of using à DSL
(excluding openCL that I consider far less domain specific) and that is an
excellent Idea, the benchmarks are promising !

 _But_ I Wonder How does this compare to those algorithms run on a modern GPU
(or even with HSA)

------
ArtWomb
Companion paper:

[https://people.csail.mit.edu/jshun/graphit.pdf](https://people.csail.mit.edu/jshun/graphit.pdf)

